# How do i run wow through port 8080



## Hxcftw (Apr 24, 2008)

I was wondering in there is any way to run wow through port 8080
if so what are the steps i need to take to do so


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

I think its not possible to change the port WoW uses. Whats wrong with the default port?


----------



## Hxcftw (Apr 24, 2008)

nothing really i just want to learn how


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

The ability to change the port depends on the program (or game) and WoW does not have this feature. 

You might be able to achieve this using some 3rd party tool though, but i got no clue about the usage of any such application. Might wanna take a look at: http://www.your-freedom.net/


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

TCP Port 8080 is known to have been used as a backdoor for viruses. Is there any reason why you chose this particular port number for WoW?


----------



## Hxcftw (Apr 24, 2008)

beacuse i would like to learn how to chaange the por i dont care witch one


----------

